
Facebook estimates 126M people were served Russia-linked content - pgodzin
http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/30/media/russia-facebook-126-million-users/index.html
======
acqq
It's still tiny (from the article):

"Put another way, if each of these posts were a commercial on television,
you'd have to watch more than 600 hours of television to see something from
the IRA."

And the content was not representing only one side:

"Most of the ads appear to focus on divisive social and political messages
across the ideological spectrum, touching on topics from LGBT matters to race
issues to immigration to gun rights."

Only the title suggests something different (and it is obviously tailored for
that effect).

------
ggg9990
It's a bit rich for the US to be in a huff over Russians buying Facebook ads
when 1) US law allows corporations to buy as many ads as they want, because
they're "people." Aren't Russians people too? 2) The US government has killed
and had killed foreign heads of state to effect "regime change" rather than
the comparatively civilized approach of buying political advertising.

We got Trump because we're amoral morons who don't understand our history and
who deserve him, not because "Russia."

